# Allergy?



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all,

When I picked up Jarvis last week I noticed he had a little rash at the base of his willy on his tummy. It wasn't an angry rash just a little pink. I wasn't too worried as I thought it may be an irrantant to urine as it tend to cling on to the puppy fluff at the end of his bits. I showed the vet who said just to just put sudocream on it (I also wipe with fragrance free wipes after every wee).

He now occasionally bites his back feet and legs, again nothing major or sore. I am wondering if it's all connected and the PH balance is wrong. He does lick his bits, as they all do, but nothing excessive however it's every time he has a wee.

I am also wondering if it's allergies to his food? 

Anyone else experienced this? I am back for his 2nd jabs on the 5th April so will ask again then.

zoe x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Zoe just posted on the other thread, I didn't realise he had it when you picked him up. Give his winkie a trim up and use the sudocrem, it may well be wee burn, as at that age they tend to stay wet more than an adult dog after wee'ing.
Try that for a few days see if it improves and mention to vet again if it is no better.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Hun will do...it's funny I saw the other post just after I wrote mine and thought I'd give it a go  x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?isvy2i


----------

